# DHG Igwami from start to now!



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Mycoal_Win said:


> This tank has been in the works since August of 2015. With all due my effort, I do feel as if I achieved the "Igwami" look over a course of 4 months. The only thing to do now is sustain it and let it become thicker.
> Here's a sample of how it progressed.
> 
> Link to full album of its progression:
> The Planted Tank Forum - Mycoal_Win's Album: 20 Gallon Long - DHG Igwami



Very nice I applaud you for being so patient with the process!! It looks great nice and lush. Maybe not as lush as you want but still very nice.. I know me I would want to throw in fish or shrimp by now hah!! I see your lonely little neon!! But again good job!!


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

It looks ridiculously awesome! What are your plans for livestock?


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

TropicalAquarist said:


> It looks ridiculously awesome! What are your plans for livestock?


Thanks! I did previously have a lot of cherry shrimp, but due to a worm infestation, they all died /: I do, however, plan to stockload on a lot of neon tetras! Now that the worm problem has been dealt with I have many options. Again, thanks I appreciate your compliment 

Bump:


patfat said:


> Very nice I applaud you for being so patient with the process!! It looks great nice and lush. Maybe not as lush as you want but still very nice.. I know me I would want to throw in fish or shrimp by now hah!! I see your lonely little neon!! But again good job!!


Yeah I do plan on adding some more neons! Previously had shrimp but didn't work out due to a worm problem which has been dealt with. The one lonely neon in my tank is a survivor from a previous tiny 5 gallon tank. I don't know how, but I have not put any food inside of this tank for over 2 months now and its still alive and well. I presume it has been eating hair algae or some of the dwarf hairgrass, but I have no idea. It's extrodinary how long it's been alive. I do plan on starting to feed it if I do stock up on more neons though!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Nice carpet! I also had a similar experience in that it took many months for my DHG carpet to fully grow out.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I am hoping to get my hairgrass carpet looking that nice.

You say the neon might be living off hair algae. Do you have a problem with algae in that carpet? If so, how do you deal with it?


----------



## husain_q8 (Dec 27, 2015)

how long time to get this pic grow?


----------



## Mycoal_Win (Feb 5, 2015)

I did have a problem with it for the longest time, until I decided that manually removing it wouldn't solve the problem. I was at Walmart picking some things up and I found this algae remover by tetra. Of course I doubted the hell out of it, but in a matter of 24 hours I was already seeing results. I kind of overdosed it (oops) but it worked like a charm. If you're having a problem with hair algae, I definitely recommend trying any of these algae remover liquids, it was worth my while. Also, it wouldn't hurt as much to decrease your light exposure on your tank to 8 hours or so. Lastly, water changes are a NEED. I know of some people who have planted tanks and don't do water changes for months. Just keep up with your tank. Sorry that I can't say much since I don't know too much myself, but good luck on your carpet and thanks!

Bump: This was over a span of 4 months now. Started in August and now it's December.


----------

